# Plant ID



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I get a ID on this Plant? I believe it to be some kind of Erio.





Thanks, Chris


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to tell, there are so many types of Erios. Did you get it from IPU? 
My guess is sp. Goias.
Are you running CO2?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Reckon , Yes I am running Co2, no I did not get it at IPU . I got it off Tang Daddy who Might of got it off of Stuart. It multiplies at the base and also will sprout out long frongs with seads on the ends . The seads turn into little plants.

Chris


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Heh, I didn't think it looked like cinereum (from IPU). I think Parkeri has thicker stems. Still think they are baby Goias. Lets see if Stuart knows


----------

